# FEARNONE c.c



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

mark your calanders.

more details tba


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

YEP YEP THATS WHATS UP FEARNONE ABOUT TO PUT ON FIRST ANNUAL CARSHOW N THE CITY OF TREES WE CALL SACRA.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> YEP YEP THATS WHATS UP FEARNONE ABOUT TO PUT ON FIRST ANNUAL CARSHOW N THE CITY OF TREES WE CALL SACRA.


yea buddy


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good luck on your first show...:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Count INDIVIDUALS in


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Good luck on your first show...:thumbsup:


thank you bro


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Count INDIVIDUALS in


cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

so......

aug 18 @

shop smart. 7660 Stockton Blvd, Sacramento, CA 95823

lots of indoor vendors, lots of space for the show.
reg starts at 8am-11am. Reg $20, lowrider bikes $10. show and shine 12am-5pm


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

singlegate said:


> so......
> 
> aug 18 @
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C. CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRST SHOW


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Looking forward to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

thanx! should be a good time. one more fnction for sacramento


----------



## LOYAL 2 THE GAME (Jan 27, 2013)

TTT 4 FEARNONE CC....916 IN THA HOUSE!!!!:420:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:facepalm:YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE... :thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT!!


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvos mi fearnone famillia.sending my upmost respectos in full blast to all of you .you already know im need my vendor section so sign me up im there.talk to you soon on details alratos carnalito c/r in full strive alwayzzzz....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvos to the fear none famillia.i send mines in full respectos home boys.thats right another car show event for the sacramento to add on your list.yes sirrrr....


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT!!


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks to all the homies on the ttt's keep'n it fresh


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

DestinationCC said:


> qvos to the fear none famillia.i send mines in full respectos home boys.thats right another car show event for the sacramento to add on your list.yes sirrrr....


whats up loved one ima call you, you know we need some good music playing at the show


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

View attachment 640118
View attachment 640119


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:facepalm::facepalm:saludos to mi famillias.i send mines always .its good my brothers im ready to toplay at anytime just hit me up on the details when you can carnal.til thennnnn alratossss....:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:nicoderm::420:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## FROSTYAL530 (May 18, 2013)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> YEP YEP THATS WHATS UP FEARNONE ABOUT TO PUT ON FIRST ANNUAL CARSHOW N THE CITY OF TREES WE CALL SACRA.


Hey im trying to get in on this car show how can i become a vendor? I sell paletas


----------



## FROSTYAL530 (May 18, 2013)

Who can i get info on becoming a vendor?


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

SOLANOS FINEST WILL B THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I'M READY NOW!
:banghead:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*CARNALES UNIDOS "2013" Super Show




*_​


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

VIEJITOS Sacramento will be there


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

just around the corner now :run:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Save the date, 

Once again *Carnales Unidos *will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*.
At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield Ca.

Every registered entrant will recieve a dash plaque along with two passes to get into show

*We will be having many attractions plus many *extra bonuses :naughty: 





**MOVIN VIOLATION* Will Be In The House For The "2013"* CARNALES UNIDOS *Super Show In Full Force With Their Latest Merchandise Up For Grabs...

Also Dont Miss Out, Catch The Lengendaries Them Self Signing Shirts And Taking Pictures Next To Their Firme Ranflas...



 







*ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW AUGUST 25, 2013*
*
BEST OF SHOW *​




$200 Each, $150 2nd Place
Car, Truck, Dub Style, Bomb Car, Traditional
Best Motor Cycle of Show-$75.00
Best Bike of Show-$50.00
Best Hot Rod /Muscle car 1st -$100 2nd $75.00

*Special Awards*​




*CARS *
Best Paint
Best Mural
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Car Club Participation plus $50
*TRUCKS*
Best Paint
Best Mural
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Truck Club Participation plus $50 
Carnales Unidos Excellence Award $50 
Best Overall Club Display 
*CATEGORIES 1st, 2nd 3rd *​




*1)1940’s and Below Car*
*Original*
*Street*
*2)1950’s Car*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*3)1960**-1964**
**[SUB]Original[/SUB]*
*Street*
*Mild*
*4)1965-1969*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*5)Convertible 1969-Older*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*6)1970-1979 Car*
*Street*
*Mild*
*Semi*
*7) 1980-1989 Car*
*Street*
*Mild*
*Semi*
*8)1990-Newer*
*Street*
*Mild*
*9)Luxury Cars 1989-Older*
*Street*
*Mild*
*10)Luxury Cars 1990-Newer*
*
*
*11)Full Size Truck 1979-Older*
*Original *
*Street*
*Mild*
*12)Full Size Truck 1980-1999*
*Street*
*Mild*
*13)Full Size Truck 2000-2004*
*Street*
*Mild*
*14)Full Size Truck 2005-Newer*
*Street*
*Mild*
*15)Mini Truck*
*
**16) 4X4 Trucks*
*
**17)Compact/Import*
*Street*
*Mild*
*18)SUV*
*Mild*
*Radical*
*19)Low Rods*

*20)Hot Rods*
*
**21)Muscle Cars*
*
**22)Special Interest*
*
**23)El Camino/Panel*
*
**24)Motor Cycle*
*Street*
*Custom*
*
**25)PT Cruisers/Scions*
*
**26)Old School*
*
**27)Under Construction*

*28)Dubs*
*
**29)Luxury Sports*
*
**30)Bikes 16”*
*Street*
*Mild*
*31)Bikes 20”*
*Street*
*Mild*
*32)Bikes 26”*
*Street*
*33)3 Wheel Bikes*
*Street*
*Mild*
*
*
All Entries Are Allowed to bring *Propane Gas Grills ONLY*. First 200 Entries Will Receive a 4X7” Dash Plaque. Also, All first Place Winners Will Receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with Their Trophy. *This Years Dash Plaque Cover
*

*This Years Special Award Plaque Cover*

​_


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

DEVOTION WILL BE THERE


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

we are gonna have very nice raffle prizes. 

should be a very nice turnout from all the feedback we are getting.:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

KNOWLEDGE 707 said:


> SOLANOS FINEST WILL B THERE :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

1940chevy said:


> VIEJITOS Sacramento will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

BIG GOOSE said:


> DEVOTION WILL BE THERE


:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> I'M READY NOW!
> :banghead:


:thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:rimshotARTY TIME .:thumbsup:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:facepalm:watt up all northern califas.another function car show to attend fear nones 1 annual this sunday in sacramento califas,trophys awarded,raffles,vendors available,destination music will be bumping all those mas firme rolas all day.come on out enjoy this event all welcome car clubs,solo riders,riders period.this is a family organized event no colors.and please leave all attitudes home.all respectos for the fear none famillias,lets make this first annual a remorable event always.all welcome to come out to support the homies.alratos c/r destination music/car club sacramento califas :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Havent been on LIL much this year,. but damm its good to see so many choices stay up FEARNONE n good luck on the 1st annual. memories last a lifetime if ur lucky homies.


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> :rimshotARTY TIME .:thumbsup:


I'M HERE ALREADY! :banghead:
WHERE'S EVERYONE AT?:dunno:

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## t-bill (Aug 8, 2013)

singlegate said:


> mark your calanders.
> 
> What's the address that the event is goin to at


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

t-bill said:


> singlegate said:
> 
> 
> > mark your calanders.
> ...


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> I'M HERE ALREADY! :banghead:
> WHERE'S EVERYONE AT?:dunno:
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:facepalm: u too many smoking lol.:roflmao:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:facepalm:woooop wooooooppppp:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

singlegate said:


> :facepalm: u too many smoking lol.:roflmao:


:420: WTF? :420:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

:run:


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Great show! Here are some pics. You can find more at www.LowriderFamily.com and www.facebook.com/lowriderevents


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

Where all the cars at... I hope there's more cars than that more pictures


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

nice pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

On behalf of FearNone cc I'd like to thank every car club and solo rider for coming out and making our first show a great one!! I hope everyone had a good time and a safe drive home.


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

Great show and a good spot alot of nice cars ttt sactown


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

SocioS-02 said:


> Where all the cars at... I hope there's more cars than that more pictures


............................................................. still waiting on your car:wave:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

singlegate said:


> On behalf of FearNone cc I'd like to thank every car club and solo rider for coming out and making our first show a great one!! I hope everyone had a good time and a safe drive home.


THANKS GUYS! :thumbsup:
GREAT SHOW FOR YOUR FIRST. IT'LL ONLY GET BETTER...:h5:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Great show! Had a good time. Many thanks to Fear None.


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

ncridahz said:


> ............................................................. still waiting on your car:wave:


 all of a sudden you notice I'm not there I was there


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

Being a resident of Sac for 35 years. Been to all the shows since 30 + years ago and I must say this for being there first show was actually a really good show. Keep it up.


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

thats right fear none it was a good show.doing it bigger next year....had a good time graciasss fear none familliassss ....:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------

